# Paris Catacombs February 2010 PICTURE HEAVY.



## Dystopia (Mar 9, 2010)

Visited here with Marc and Cat Bones. Whilst I knew that this place was huge, I was quite unprepared for just how big it was! It was a pitch black labyrinth of tunnels leading off other tunnels and alcoves that lead to nowhere. For the most part, you could hear little more than the rumbles of subway trains.

The catacombs have some rooms that have been beautifully decorated with mosaics, gorgeous graffiti, sculptures and in one instance a model of a castle guarded by a motley crew of toys. The tunnels seem to go on forever and I could happily go back for another adventure down there.

We bumped into members of another forum down there and I regret not taking along any Relentless shots because I felt so anti-social when physical exhaustion and my body clock conspired to make me feel ill and need to sleep at my normal time. We slept in the thick darkness and our lullaby was intermittent rumblings of subway trains. 

We had some intersting stares when we emerged onto the street caked in filth. Sometimes,, random locals would say "les Catacombs?" to us, knowing full well what we had been up to even if we weren't really meant ot be there.  Even the woman where I'd left clothing in a locker at Gare Du Nord asked me how the catas had been.

The catacombs are a very tiring trip and I was actually happy to just lie still in broad day light and silence when we'd surfaced and showered. If I'm content to do nothing without the use of music to help dull my mind and/or other interesting and calming sounds, you *know* I'm half dead! 

Ripples.






I'm informed that this guy was a policeman who if he knew you were one of the regulars down there would not fine you.





With the addition of food, someone sought to make this statue more anatomically correct.





A bird mosaic.





A rather ornate place in the wall to put candles.





There were many flooded places in the catas. Sadly my waders leaked as we came out.





I'm informed that many street names corresponded to the actual streets above.





That tiny chink of light is from a man hole cover...we were very deep below the city.





The castle. Also where we met the two guys and their punk rock.





I thought that Sponge Bob was an awesome use of a square bit of rock! 





Looks like a bad 'shrooms trip.





From classy art...





...to cheap tart. 





If Salad Fingers and Jack Skellington had a baby somehow...I reckon it'd look like this:





Does anyone else's imagination spot the rusty terrier?





The lantern room





Oodles of human bones.





Bunker door. This was part of the German bunker.





To see the rest, goHERE.


----------



## Locksley (Mar 9, 2010)

Fantastic, was watching this on Cities of the Underworld the other day


----------



## mc_nebula (Mar 9, 2010)

What members of what forum?


----------



## diehardlove (Mar 9, 2010)

wow wow thats really nice work dude,cant wait till my trip here


----------



## mc_nebula (Mar 9, 2010)

diehardlove said:


> wow wow thats really nice work *dudette*,cant wait till my trip here



Corrected


----------



## diehardlove (Mar 10, 2010)

haha very true i forgot.


----------



## spungletrumpet (Mar 10, 2010)

diehardlove said:


> wow wow thats really nice work dude,cant wait till my trip here



I promise I won't abandon you down there Dave.


----------



## mc_nebula (Mar 10, 2010)

spungletrumpet said:


> I promise I won't abandon you down there Dave.



Tactical quote...


----------



## diehardlove (Mar 10, 2010)

spungletrumpet said:


> I promise I won't abandon you down there Dave.



cheers mark got to say i would never go down there with anybody i didnt trust and i trust you immensely,just no port and heavy machinary


----------



## JohnJones (Mar 10, 2010)

Dystopia said:


> We bumped into members of another forum down there....



Was that the guys from 28dayslater?


----------



## krela (Mar 10, 2010)

enough with the boring personal discussions on someone elses thread.


----------



## spungletrumpet (Mar 11, 2010)

krela said:


> enough with the boring personal discussions on someone elses thread.



My fault, won't happen again.

Nice pics etc. BTW.. Spongebob is my favourite.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 11, 2010)

Well done Dyst -for someone who's not so good at climbing etc. you've done brilliantly! 

Very interesting place


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 11, 2010)

Excellent work, Dystopia. Nice to see new stuff and updates from there too...it's been on my wish 'wish' list for a long time that (the kind of list you know you'd probably never do, lol). Well done.


----------



## Dystopia (Mar 11, 2010)

Lightbuoy said:


> Well done Dyst -for someone who's not so good at climbing etc. you've done brilliantly!


Climbing is one of the few things I have an issue with when exploring. I cannot move quickly but I can cover a lot of distance at a steady pace.

Diehardlove - You won't be the first person to mistake me for a guy.


----------



## smileysal (Mar 12, 2010)

Excellent pics chick, love all the paintings/mosaics/and everything else down there. I'm the same as Foxy, it's on my to do list (whenever i eventually get around to sorting out a new passport lmao).

Nice work,

 Sal


----------

